# Living In Kuala Lumpur for 3months



## Sum'Random (5 mo ago)

Hi all first time posting,

My partner and I are thinking about living in KL for 3 months and using it as a base to travel Malaysia and surrounding countries, Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia and such.

I have worked out a fairly decent budget including Flights, Airbnb for 90 days, Transport passes, Travel insurance, Food, Phones/internet, Emergency fund and Entertainment, all from travel blogs and research.

Just wondering for anyone who has done or currently doing this, am I missing anything?, anything I should add to the budget?

We were thinking around the Bukit Bingtang area to be close to everything and restaurants, been looking at single room apartments with pool, gym access, but open to suggestion's to lower the budget if needed or better options.

Thanks in advance


----------

